# Would you spend $250 per seed for elite genetics???



## SSHZ (Jan 8, 2012)

THCFarmer currently is auctioning off 5 packs of 15 regular seeds of Alien's "StarFighter"........... It's 1 pack auctioned off for 5 straight days. Packs are selling for nearly $4000. Yes, four thousand dollars. 

And the pic's I saw of the strain really weren't particularly impressive. I'm sure it's potent though. Here's the link but you may need to be a member to see it:

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/auctions/category-406.html

All posts to forums about it at the Farm are being severely controlled so people can't negatively post about it. As usual, it's all about money- nothing more.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude that strain is going to be a legend trust me Alien Genetics are the shit!! There is only 2 packs of these beans left and his gear is Fuckin sick!!! he will be a big name in the breeding game mock my words you will see and im willin to put $100 on it!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 8, 2012)

Honestly, think of legendary strains like C99. Entire seed companies and breeders names were made on getting one pack of Bros Grimm seeds that became the basis for their breeding projects and creating legends in their own right.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

The owner of THC farmer is a liar, an asshole, and most likely a thief. Logic claimed to have been robbed last Spring, and he's been running that bullshit charity auction ever since.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

me personally... i'd buy dem beans.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> me personally... i'd buy dem beans.


 Me to! GudKarma hey how is your test grow going bro??


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> me personally... i'd buy dem beans.


Then you would have probably gotten burned.


----------



## dam612 (Jan 8, 2012)

sounds like those BC boys are at again. I remember them boasting 40-60% thc, monster plants, fast finishes..elephant bud, oracle, euphoria at astronomical prices, they eventually shut down...no pack of reg beans is worth that much money, these days i feel like good bud is pretty equal.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 8, 2012)

I tend to agree with you Sun..........love the site, hate the "Logic" bullshit. I recently read about him selling off "elite" clones he was entrusted with to pay off debts, which caused some breeders to leave the site. You either love him or hate him, I guess.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 8, 2012)

nah, id rather spend that 250 on 100 seeds and see if i get lucky


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I tend to agree with you Sun..........love the site, hate the "Logic" bullshit. I recently read about him selling off "elite" clones he was entrusted with to pay off debts, which caused some breeders to leave the site. You either love him or hate him, I guess.


Emotions are irrelevant, he's a liar and a thief...even one of his own mods does not order from him or any affiliation of THCfarmer. That man claimed to have been robbed last Spring, then set-up his own replacements on the internet.

He's a Goddamn fraud.

In fact, if Logic is not who I say he is...he'll have the common courtesy to post here.


----------



## deza (Jan 8, 2012)

such a rip off.. and a big burn job to whoever buys the stuff..

even it was feminised or even gold plated seeds i wouldnt touch it.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

*

[h=2]Would you spend $250 per seed for elite genetics???[/h]
HELL FUCKIN NO....​
*


----------



## massah (Jan 8, 2012)

Only if it gave my wife perkier tits and gave her an insatiable appetite for semen...


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 8, 2012)

I know many breeders that where offering £2000+ for a true UK cheese cut back in around 2005-6.
a big breeder got banned from UK420 for this reason around 2007
Sos if they are rare and show-able people will buy them F2 them and laugh at them that never bought any


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I tend to agree with you Sun..........love the site, hate the "Logic" bullshit. I recently read about him selling off "elite" clones he was entrusted with to pay off debts, which caused some breeders to leave the site. You either love him or hate him, I guess.


I would invite Logic to post here, as opposed to his highly censored site.

If he is legit, then let him man-up and allow an open discussion.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> nah, id rather spend that 250 on 100 seeds and see if i get lucky


with 100 seeds you make your own luck


----------



## inhalexhale420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hell no. Unless youre rich or something then obv $$ wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## axionjaxson (Jan 8, 2012)

massah said:


> only if it gave my wife perkier tits and gave her an insatiable appetite for semen...


roflmfao lol


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 8, 2012)

after careful consideration, no. thats ridiculous.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> after careful consideration, no. Thats ridiculous.


whats there to consider....unless your a rich person...


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 8, 2012)

Those prices only reflect some sort of bragging rights, that only some egotistical jack ass would care about.


unless it was grown wrong, cured improperly, or moldy, its been a pleasure to smoke ALL kind bud. Why people have to always act like their smoke is better than another's is beyond me. Just enjoy it, thats what its here for.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Logic would not post here, at least under that name. Not his style I'm guessing. 

But seriously now.........$4K for a pack of seeds. And it's a manipulated auction system- with no commentary. It's about "people desperate for money", who hide under the guise they are here to help out the growing community. But do shit like this. Geeze.............


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 8, 2012)

If it has the perfect phenos why dont they finish it themselves?


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Jan 8, 2012)

250 dollars for a seed?

what kinda fuckup charges 250 for one seed? or even 10 seeds?












oh, he's from THCfarmer....


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL............ People are so brainwashed there by the hype thinking they are getting "extreme" genetics. And they kiss the guys ass so much that NO ONE can say anything negative or they get banned. Instead of the name "THCFarmer", it should be called "THCFarmer RIP OFF"...... where you pay too much and are too stupid to know better.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Jan 8, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> LOL............ People are so brainwashed there by the hype thinking they are getting "extreme" genetics. And they kiss the guys ass so much that NO ONE can say anything negative or they get banned. Instead of the name "THCFarmer", it should be called "THCFarmer RIP OFF"...... where you pay too much and are too stupid to know better.


i heard too many horror stories about thcfarmer, i would use the forums (and i have) but i would not make a purchase from them just because of pre existing reputation.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 8, 2012)

That's exactly what I do........


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 8, 2012)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> i heard too many horror stories about thcfarmer, i would use the forums (and i have) but i would not make a purchase from them just because of pre existing reputation.


hell yea, i knew about THCfarmer and grasscity before RIU when i needed info on breeders, i still look at those sites and others since there's treasure troves of knowledge just sitting out there.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 9, 2012)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> i heard too many horror stories about thcfarmer, i would use the forums (and i have) but i would not make a purchase from them just because of pre existing reputation.





Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> hell yea, i knew about THCfarmer and grasscity before RIU when i needed info on breeders, i still look at those sites and others since there's treasure troves of knowledge just sitting out there.


im the same way. found that before RIU, and only used it to read / write on the forums, heard entirely too many bad stories and saw first hand early on how controversial threads get censored or deleted.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW, and I thought Doggie's Nuts were a rip-off. Those seeds would have to be brought to me on a gold platter by Taylor Swift naked for me pay to half that. I am quite happy with my 18-24% stuff. At least that is what the breeders of my beans claim, don't have the equipment to test it. I think the most I would ever pay per bean would be maybe $30.00.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

So where's Logic?....LOL


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 9, 2012)

90% of the people on here wont even spend $100 on an hps light and you are wondering if they will buy a $250 seed?


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd spend $4k on a cutting having sampled said cutting first of course, but there is no guarantee with seeds. Four grand in this case _might_ yield something special but there is always that chance in _any_ pack of seeds.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 9, 2012)

With so much variety out there today, I sincerely doubt any strain is worth that price- unless I was a breeder and plan on using it for years to come.


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Jan 9, 2012)

NEVER, and whoever paid 4Grand for a pack of seeds should send me money cuz they obviously got money to throw away. It's seeds, a genetic pool that could be hit or miss.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 9, 2012)

logic is a thief a lier an is a crooked low life slime


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 9, 2012)

I see the pack currently up on auction is currently OVER $6100........... I may have to take out a second mortgage. LOL


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it on a bet.


----------



## stonerman (Jan 9, 2012)

250 bucks for a seed lol? Id end up losing it and be bummed out the rest of the day. Ya Ive seen some pretty ridiculous priced seed strains. In the hundreds and thousands of dollars and the more expensive it got, the crazier the story behind it. A lot of the high priced strains are so high priced because a lot of them are supposed to be the only pack in existence. To grow what no other has grown is always pretty neat. I find it hard scrounging up 45-50 bucks for a pack of seeds from nirvana let alone spending hundreds on a single seed.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Now the site is down...........LOL.

I think some programmer got pissed and set off a virus on them. OR Logic's having financial problems again and isn't paying his web hosting bill.


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone who spends more than $20 for a seed is a chode and a fucktard.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 9, 2012)

TheChodesman said:


> Anyone who spends more than $20 for a seed is a chode and a fucktard.


 roflmao, 20 a seed isn't criminal, its just ridiculous. i spent good money on seeds that underperformed, but if i bought enough of said seeds i "probably"(and i emphasize probably) would have found something extraordinary. overpriced seeds are almost ALWAYS a scam to grab some cash, there is no reason for somebody to charge so high.... if you managed to get dank in seed form, it should be easily reproduced and accessible.


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 9, 2012)

Some autoflowering feminized cannabis seeds push $20 on Attitude.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Back up and it looks like it sold for $6501........Has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Jan 9, 2012)

is that person who won smoking bud or crack....wtf that's a car, a motorcycle, shit the list goes on. dude better hit the clone market or f2s fast with that shit to start making up for the LOSS....lol


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 9, 2012)

fuck no, then again if i had the money i would definetly buy it.


----------



## fasts10 (Jan 9, 2012)

whoever bought them seed has to be one stupid fk!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 9, 2012)

TheChodesman said:


> Some autoflowering feminized cannabis seeds push $20 on Attitude.


And Swerve "won" a Cannabis Cup with them, go figure.


----------



## jaybee420 (Jan 9, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]It's one thing for some TopDawg or OGraskal seeds, but with all due respect, who is Alien? I just don't know, he is basically new it seems like, so why are so many people convinced he is the second coming? The other amazing thing is that no one has ever grown these seeds out before. No idea if they will be anything special. Even Alien is himself only at day 50 with them. How can you sell seeds that have never been grown out for 6500 dollars? It just doesn't compute... For all those who say Alien is the future can you give us some more info on why you say that? What is your experience with Alien and what do you know of his breeding history? He started posting pics on the farm a little while ago, that is all I know...

JB[/FONT]


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 9, 2012)

In response to the OP, HELL NO!!!


----------



## cashmontana (Jan 10, 2012)

its just alien og crossed with alien dawg logic stole from me whoever wins good luck 6 grand is alot to lose in the mail cash that he will claim he didnt get


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 10, 2012)

i'll probably never spend one cent on a seed.


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

StarFighter = Lemon Alien Dawg F1 mother x Tahoe Alien F1 father

Both F1 creations are done by Alien of Alien Genetics.


Yes, $4,000 is a lot of money for a pack of seeds but it is an auction of 5 packs total of 15 seeds each and the auction started at $1.

The demand of the buyer's is what makes them sell for so much money. Not a choice by the breeder. The breeder, Alien, however, did choose to give away around 50 packs of seeds in a contest before even selling one pack.

Yes, logic is very questionable to deal with and sensors the shit out of his site but, Alien, is not Logic. Alien has not claimed any wild THC numbers. He shows and explains what he has made and the people bidding decide what its worth.

I read about this on another site and someone made the point that you can buy a bottle of wine and a hamburger in vegas for 5K. There are people in this world with money to burn. 

Some people may be buying them to be one of five people to have access to grow, sell, and market this strain. Think about a dispensary gaining a new elite strain that no other store is offering. 

The guy that bought the first pack said he is going to grow the strain in his 30k watt rooms, that's plural. He can take that flower to any dispensary and have something that only 4 other people have to offer, if they are even in the same area of the world, compared to how many people have something like WhiteFire, or any OG or chem strain, or whatever is flooding the market.

It's an auction for exclusive rights on new genetics.

Hell a single 1k light can produce enough profit in a single harvest to pay for a pack.

All that said though, I can't afford it myself but if I could I would buy a pack without question. Ha, except I would never send that 
much cash in the mail to anyone.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 10, 2012)

I am all for it. Capitalism at its best!! Logic may be a varmit but he works hard it and has a great "idea" for propping up gear and geting big money out of it.

And nobody is getting riped off. The buyers have plenty of cash and this is not a bad idea to park your capital and put it to work for you. A go getter will make money off this buy.

I say more power to everyone involved!!

Alien has also promised them a "hotline to him for advice and he will replace any beans that do not germ or otherwise die. So you are paying for advice and friendship from a top notch breeder as well.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Jan 10, 2012)

This has got doggies nuts all over it. More money than sense.


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> This has got doggies nuts all over it. More money than sense.


Educate yourself on the situation. There is no comparison.

The auction is a one time thing for the one strain. Alien has said he plans to do a lot of seeds for Buy it Now that will be reasonably priced.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 10, 2012)

Auctions can get crazy when you get enough people wanting something badly enough, the people who pay those prices are the problem imho. Happens on Ebay all the time lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I don't know about this stuff but me personally I would not spend over 150 for a pack of beans,shipping everything.250 a seed is nuts shit I was mad when greenthumb was selling 1 seed for a 100 which I think is also nuts. 

I've seen people spend 200 on a pack an get shit germ rates, runts and 1 female basically a shit pack with shitty genetics. So after seeing that and having germ issues from those seeds I dumped them and everything else made with that runt male.. I don't need no bullshit genetics.. So from me witnessing that and getting male and hermie from expensive fem seeds ( og raskal)I know not to even look at shit like that..

4,000 for seeds lmfao and it's not like the winner will be the only one with the strain that's killer.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I am all for it. Capitalism at its best!! Logic may be a varmit but he works hard it and has a great "idea" for propping up gear and geting big money out of it.
> 
> And nobody is getting riped off. The buyers have plenty of cash and this is not a bad idea to park your capital and put it to work for you. A go getter will make money off this buy.
> 
> ...


4k for seeds a number n friendship I'll pass... Smdh people these days!!!

So u tell people they can give me 2k I'll give them all my fem beans and I'll replace any one that does not germ or die.. I'll even throw in another one I'll replace it of it hermies something alien didn't mention. They can get both my cell phone numbers and a pic lmao.


----------



## sso (Jan 10, 2012)

to the op post.

those seeds would have to suck my dick as a bonus for me paying 250 bucks for each seed (and suck it real good and whenever i wanted.)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

sso said:


> to the op post.
> 
> those seeds would have to suck my dick as a bonus for me paying 250 bucks for each seed (and suck it real good and whenever i wanted.)


fuck that these seeds would have to come hand delivered from a superstar model then she can suck my dick and all that good stuff for life


----------



## sso (Jan 10, 2012)

but what would justify that price?

if it were any more potent than the most potent out there, the weed just put you to sleep or make you crawling walls (indica vs sativa respectively)

if it were any more yielding, then the potency would suck (known fact, as yield goes up in genetics, potency goes down and vice versa)


...

mjeh, the more i think about it, this is a scam for rich cocksuckers. (people that walk around just sticking things in its mouth to see if it tastes nice)


reminds of that crappy company that sold seedpacks for up to 1200 bucks.

WE NEVER EVER SAW A FINISHED JOURNAL FROM ANYONE THAT BOUGHT.

and they always came in with huge announcements of pride. (this was over on gc)

then about 2 weeks later (one case went into flowering halfway)

the journal dissapeared (the flowering case though, stuck around to bitch for awhile) ((crappilly average buds on those plants (below average..actually.)


----------



## sso (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> fuck that these seeds would have to come hand delivered from a superstar model then she can suck my dick and all that good stuff for life



well, i thought the novelty of having some tiny seed jump up and suck my cock, be kinda worth the admission.

a superstarmodel bj probably costs, oh 10-60 thousand dollars. (per serving)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

sso said:


> well, i thought the novelty of having some tiny seed jump up and suck my cock, be kinda worth the admission.
> 
> a superstarmodel bj probably costs, oh 10-60 thousand dollars. (per serving)


Laughing mad loud shit she's too rich ffor my blood just like them seeds.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 10, 2012)

anyone paying that much for seeds is a fool, BUT that fool can then make money off those seeds to other even bigger fools, so its all relative lol


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 10, 2012)

The seed pack is now $6400.
It looks like the seeds are all F1,
and even the parents were both F1.

Sounds like total BS.
Censor this, fuckers!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

This is hilarious.. I really don't understand how people are going to pay the same price I paid for my bike for a pack of seeds..


----------



## londonfog (Jan 10, 2012)

does the seeds create a plant that can water itself ????? if so I will buy it ...if not PHUCK NO


----------



## chongsbuddy (Jan 10, 2012)

to each thier own.its a lil messed up if you ask me....but to each their own


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I tend to agree with you Sun..........love the site, hate the "Logic" bullshit. I recently read about him selling off "elite" clones he was entrusted with to pay off debts, which caused some breeders to leave the site. You either love him or hate him, I guess.


http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f3/easy-tool-re-size-pics-39276/

When he bans people, he makes it appear as though the account is still active. All he did was reset my password to prevent access. This guy gives the industry a bad name, that's why I went on a rant the other day in multiple threads...which was unnecessary actually...lol.

I see 69 bids on those magical beans that probably grow hemp...wow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

[h=2]




[/h]



Play so people are going crazy for this crossed to a alien Tahoe ate u serious for 6000 pesos.... Laughing mad loud fucking hilarious.​



*
*​


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 10, 2012)

sso said:


> to the op post.
> 
> those seeds would have to suck my dick as a bonus for me paying 250 bucks for each seed (and suck it real good and whenever i wanted.)


Dude the elephant man can get his dick sucked for less than that.


----------



## FatMarty (Jan 10, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> Now the site is down...........LOL.
> 
> I think some programmer got pissed and set off a virus on them. OR Logic's having financial problems again and isn't paying his web hosting bill.


I figured it out after awhile and couldn't get out of there fast enough.

No one has ever even smoked a joint of this miracle weed. No one!
No one has ever grown out this strain and yet they claim 2.5 to 4 lbs. a plant.
It's a total scam by a Junkie and I feel sorry for the fools that fall for it.
That's why I quit my journals and split asap.

This stuff ain't rocket science you know...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> I figured it out after awhile and couldn't get out of there fast enough.
> 
> No one has ever even smoked a joint of this miracle weed. No one!
> No one has ever grown out this strain and yet they claim 2.5 to 4 lbs. a plant.
> ...


What of the alien gear or the farm?


----------



## FatMarty (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What of the alien gear or the farm?


Logic is the junkie.
Alien is in my opinion logic's creation.

They took some F1's and maybe made some seeds and maybe there is a keeper in there.
If Alien were legit he would post a lot more than one 50 day bloom pic and not make wild claims like he has.

Legit breeders are there for the helpdesk I suppose, and the forums are nice as long as you follow the Party line.
But when you google logic from thc farmer you get hundreds of ancedotes about being ripped off by him that it just pisses you right off.
There is no way in hell that many people made up the same story over this length of time and it not being true.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> Logic is the junkie.
> Alien is in my opinion logic's creation.
> 
> They took some F1's and maybe made some seeds and maybe there is a keeper in there.
> ...


I'm gla I neve registered over there.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 4k for seeds a number n friendship I'll pass... Smdh people these days!!!
> 
> So u tell people they can give me 2k I'll give them all my fem beans and I'll replace any one that does not germ or die.. I'll even throw in another one I'll replace it of it hermies something alien didn't mention. They can get both my cell phone numbers and a pic lmao.


i got sourkush beans all dAY..... 200 a seed... fuck with me lol


----------



## subcool (Jan 10, 2012)

Logic is a liar, a thief, has serious security issues, and is deff on my top 100 bad people in the industry
Sub


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

subcool said:


> Logic is a liar, a thief, has serious security issues, and is deff on my top 100 bad people in the industry
> Sub


you ever answer yo pms?????? i asked you about jack the ripper......


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I find it very amusing that a thief would use his own site to claim he was robbed, which he probably was. Things in life have a way of going full circle.

Hmm, what will be the next tragedy to befall poor Logic. How about an electrical fire burning down his grow-op...that should work for another year with the endless flow of naive newbie hits on that site.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

subcool said:


> Logic is a liar, a thief, has serious security issues, and is deff on my top 100 bad people in the industry
> Sub


Well that seals it. BTW, thank you for everything you do..the soil recipes in particular.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you ever answer yo pms?????? i asked you about jack the ripper......


Lmao.. Does any breeder? J/k


----------



## mrboots (Jan 10, 2012)

I clicked on the link in the first post, they have the bidding on that pack of seeds up to $16,800! Really? That is the most ridiculous thing I've seen in a long time. Is that even for real? I can't believe someone would be willing to pay that off of one picture and a weak description.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

mrboots said:


> I clicked on the link in the first post, they have the bidding on that pack of seeds up to $16,800! Really? That is the most ridiculous thing I've seen in a long time. Is that even for real? I can't believe someone would be willing to pay that off of one picture and a weak description.


Lmfao dead asss!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao.. Does any breeder? J/k



i dooooooo............................ lol so do you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah I know but not the ones ..... Well I'll just leave it at that... Lol


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, the price is now up to $16,891 which is over $1100 a seed. Personally, I don't believe it anymore or it's someone just bidding with no intention on paying. It IS bordering on the absurd now, for sure. The pic's I saw of the Lemon parent were not impressive at all. Alien was on last night apologizing for the web site being down and the auction getting all screwed up. With Logic doing his own breeding (Divine Genetics)- who knows what the hell is really going on. It could very well be Logic is Alien. This has to go down as one of the most fucked up "marijuana" related things I've ever seen- almost a crime actually!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Seriously man.. People like that give forums and people who try to do the right thing a bad name


----------



## Swerve (Jan 10, 2012)

im sorry i have to chime in here.. fuck that bullshit....kinda like the alien kush that went for 1500.. its lil logic tryn to bid it up.. crooked lil kid... second who would pay that much for reworked genetics,... shit you want real alien i still have the original seeds from Obsoul33t... 16k for seeds.. shit im sure for that price OBS would sell original Alien genetics....not new alien kush hybrids... dam makes me want to put out the aliens again to calm the market....what do you guys think alien kush, alien dog, grass knuckles, alien 4, and others?? for way cheaper....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> im sorry i have to chime in here.. fuck that bullshit....kinda like the alien kush that went for 1500.. its lil logic tryn to bid it up.. crooked lil kid... second who would pay that much for reworked genetics,... shit you want real alien i still have the original seeds from Obsoul33t... 16k for seeds.. shit im sure for that price OBS would sell original Alien genetics....not new alien kush hybrids... dam makes me want to put out the aliens again to calm the market....what do you guys think alien kush, alien dog, grass knuckles, alien 4, and others?? for way cheaper....


shouldnt even have to ask. pop them beans already lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I know but not the ones ..... Well I'll just leave it at that... Lol



u pollin chucker hahahahahaha


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Swerve......well, you were in bed with Logic for a while so you'd know more than us here but didn't he sell your genetics (which he promised not to do) to raise money? Is that why u left THCFarmer after a falling out? Just curious.........


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Alien has also promised them a "hotline to him for advice and he will replace any beans that do not germ or otherwise die. So you are paying for advice and friendship from a top notch breeder as well.


Sounds a lot like how they talk dipshits into joining a fraternity in college, or a cult later in life.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u pollin chucker hahahahahaha


Hey I'm a true to what I do


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> im sorry i have to chime in here.. fuck that bullshit....kinda like the alien kush that went for 1500.. its lil logic tryn to bid it up.. crooked lil kid... second who would pay that much for reworked genetics,... shit you want real alien i still have the original seeds from Obsoul33t... 16k for seeds.. shit im sure for that price OBS would sell original Alien genetics....not new alien kush hybrids... dam makes me want to put out the aliens again to calm the market....what do you guys think alien kush, alien dog, grass knuckles, alien 4, and others?? for way cheaper....


I say don't bother, you and Arjan already flood the marketplace with bad genetics, no need to make it worse.


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> im sorry i have to chime in here.. fuck that bullshit....kinda like the alien kush that went for 1500.. its lil logic tryn to bid it up.. crooked lil kid... second who would pay that much for reworked genetics,... shit you want real alien i still have the original seeds from Obsoul33t... 16k for seeds.. shit im sure for that price OBS would sell original Alien genetics....not new alien kush hybrids... dam makes me want to put out the aliens again to calm the market....what do you guys think alien kush, alien dog, grass knuckles, alien 4, and others?? for way cheaper....


That would be sick!

Except I thought Obsol33t did the work on those strains though, and didn't you use an Alien Kush to make all your own Alien X's?


----------



## dr2brains (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell NO! I would not spend $250 on a seed. I hope you're a professional!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> I say don't bother, you and Arjan already flood the marketplace with bad genetics, no need to make it worse.



yooo dude...... his tahoe og kush is something fucking fierce!!!!!!! my fav. hybrid to date!


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 10, 2012)

*Logic's recent post:

"the $20k bid was fake!! thanks to some trolls on rollitup.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-...ml#post6907793

i have now closed registration until the alien auctions are over."


He's also going to start making some auctions "invite only" so TROLLS can't come in and bid out of spite!*


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> im sorry i have to chime in here.. fuck that bullshit....kinda like the alien kush that went for 1500.. its lil logic tryn to bid it up.. crooked lil kid... second who would pay that much for reworked genetics,... shit you want real alien i still have the original seeds from Obsoul33t... 16k for seeds.. shit im sure for that price OBS would sell original Alien genetics....not new alien kush hybrids... dam makes me want to put out the aliens again to calm the market....what do you guys think alien kush, alien dog, grass knuckles, alien 4, and others?? for way cheaper....


do it. but if you do it, don't charge something stupid or it will be a waste of time. because seriously if you dropped some CC Alien gear and it was marked at the same price as the other CC gear, that shit will fly off the shelves, strictly because of all the hype and bullshit surrounding those retardedly outrageous auctions going on at the farm... it's going to make less retarded people (like myself) easily drop 100-125 on a 10pack of your alien gear, if for no other reason than to check it out.

and i <3 my tahoe mom i got from ya. 

good luck with the project, i do hope you decide to re-release some of those Alien crosses


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> *Logic's recent post:
> 
> "the $20k bid was fake!! thanks to some trolls on rollitup.
> 
> ...


lol,

Translation = some people at RIU started shining a light on how ridiculous that 16k auction was, and before members of the farm could put the pieces together, Logic steps out trying to be the white knight that is looking out for everyone.

and good luck to anyone sending thousands of dollars to logic via the mail. do a quick search on how many times the postal service "stole" a members payment before it ever got to him.

luls all over this thread, try not to get any on you


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

fuck you LOGIC... & where's my seeds?

trolls on the internet? this dude ripped off so many people for $ & seeds its so hard to say "nobody hates that cock smoker". 

and the biggest LIAR in all of the canna-net ....drum roll please .... "false" logic.

cant even understand how the cash will get there when all the mailmen (post people) in spain are thieves.
right logik ?

for that money, i'd have to fly to spain, meet you in a cafe, and beat your ass (USA) inner city style... you bitch ass mark.

stole $ & seed from breeders.
stole from members at thcfarmer.
stealing in a eternal charity auction.
stole every time that shwag gear seed shit you sell under the name "divine genetics"


----------



## thc&me (Jan 10, 2012)

If I were interested in breeding and creating my own strains, I would gladly fork out a few hundred bucks for some great genetics, but anything more than that would be ludicrous. You could buy an "around the world ticket" for a few thousand dollars and collect some real old-school genetics.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

thc&me said:


> If I were interested in breeding and creating my own strains, I would gladly fork out a few hundred bucks for some great genetics, but anything more than that would be ludicrous. You could buy an "around the world ticket" for a few thousand dollars and collect some real old-school genetics.


but would you fork over a few thousand for genetics that are untested, and made from all F1s to create only more F1s?

because thats very different than dropping a few hundo and known great genetics


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yooo dude...... his tahoe og kush is something fucking fierce!!!!!!! my fav. hybrid to date!


I'm glad you like it, but after multiple purchases of Tahoe OG, I have not been impressed.
To each their own.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> *Logic's recent post:
> 
> "the $20k bid was fake!! thanks to some trolls on rollitup.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is I knew he was watching that thread and I wouldn't be surprised if he was lurking unde a diff name..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm glad you like it, but after multiple purchases of Tahoe OG, I have not been impressed.
> To each their own.


Wait a minute u are in Cali and are buying seeds? Why not get the Tahoe clone? I don't know how u didn't get a keeper out of multiple packs when I know people who found keepers with one seed( me, express) .


----------



## FatMarty (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The funny thing is I knew he was watching that thread and I wouldn't be surprised if he was lurking unde a diff name..


The picture is of a clone!
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/gallery/data/1429/starfighter_-_day_50_-_01.jpg

Seeds grow symmetrical nodes while clones grow asymmetrical nodes.

Those nodes are asymmetrical.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wait a minute u are in Cali and are buying seeds? Why not get the Tahoe clone? I don't know how u didn't get a keeper out of multiple packs when I know people who found keepers with one seed( me, express) .


Sorry for any confusion, let me clarify, after multiple purchases at various dispensaries of Tahoe OG bud, I have not been impressed.
If I had been impressed, I might have picked up some clones that I had access to over the summer, or just bought some seeds.

I'm glad you got a keeper in one try from seed, but that's an exception and not the rule, that goes for all seed companies and not just Cali Connection.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> The picture is of a clone!
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/gallery/data/1429/starfighter_-_day_50_-_01.jpg
> 
> Seeds grow symmetrical nodes while clones grow asymmetrical nodes.
> ...


And this is relevant how??? No tryin to be rude but why does that have to do with my quote?

It's possible to grow f1s and puck a keeper clone it and then seed it maybe that's what happened?


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 10, 2012)

LOGIC is a




hahahaha hes still doin his same old thing....rippin off people buying shit cheap selling for 1000% profit....he only gets away with the shit because people let him...outright LIEING to alot of people saying shit was lost in the mail or money never arrived


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> The picture is of a clone!
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/gallery/data/1429/starfighter_-_day_50_-_01.jpg
> 
> Seeds grow symmetrical nodes while clones grow asymmetrical nodes.
> ...


wait....what? unless i'm misunderstanding, thats not true. mature plants grow asymmetrical nodes, while young plants are symmetrical. seed or clone is not relevant.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 10, 2012)

massah said:


> Only if it gave my wife perkier tits and gave her an insatiable appetite for semen...


If she wasn't in her 50's now I would tell you how to get in touch with the woman I spent most of 14-years with, for .... for the exact things you would want in return for the amount of money the beans cost. 

But if she were younger and I got the two of you together and things stuck, I'd want you to pay me back for the sets of boobs I bought her. The rest of her is her's to give, but I have receipts to prove ownership of her knockers. I'd rent, lease or sell them to you, but I wouldn't let you have my tits, so to speak, for free.


Additional: When using the word/term "elite" about genetics it becomes an extremely subjective word/term and that makes every price way to high or acceptable or even really low to each different person. It's perceived value that creates the value in a so-called "elite" strain, not genetics.

Example: I would pay more for any one of a small group of real true pure landrace stain beans than I would for any cross made by anyone, regardless of how professionally they hype it. Most others are most likely opposite of me.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 10, 2012)

Farm seems to be down again.........LOL 

What a joke......... couldn't bid even if i was crazy enough to.


----------



## FatMarty (Jan 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> wait....what? unless i'm misunderstanding, thats not true. mature plants grow asymmetrical nodes, while young plants are symmetrical. seed or clone is not relevant.


Not this early.
It's supposed to be first grow at 50 days.
Unless I misunderstood. I could be wrong of course.

Got to admit that a single pic of a cut that he supposedly just reached in and snipped the first random branch he could find in the dark, and nothing else to support it makes one wonder why a guy who is fielding bids in the thousands for his gear can't be bothered to paste up more eye-candy than this bullshit excuse. 

His first drop ever and that cut is all the proof he offers of massive yields derived from mothership technology?
Really?


----------



## beardietree (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you do with $250 bean? Look at then? Show them off to my buddies to show 'em how stupid I was? I donot know but I know they are not for me!


----------



## tontoboy (Jan 11, 2012)

who is this alien character? wtf is his other strains like?

how can people pay that amount of money if theres no pics or grow journal, why is it so special?


----------



## MYWhat? (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't even buy them if I was rich. I'd give the money to someone in need first. 

What Brick Top said about the term elite. I would also apply to the word compassionate. There are way to many greedy people in the world. 

They need to find a cure for greed and stupidity ! Oh wait they already have, it's called bullet in the head !!!! The worlds to over populated as it is.


----------



## Swerve (Jan 11, 2012)

he is a guy who bought seeds from TCC our alien lines the ones done by OBS and me... i did the v2's after obs said he didnt want to do public breeding anymore... so we offered the alien lines under our label... im gandering this cat bought the gear and now is tryn to completely take advantage of people...like i said i might just bust out this alien kush pollen i have chilln and bring my alien lines back for a very reasonable price prob 100 or less as we are progressively going to be lowering prices over the next 6 months


----------



## beans davis (Jan 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> he is a guy who bought seeds from TCC our alien lines the ones done by OBS and me... i did the v2's after obs said he didnt want to do public breeding anymore... so we offered the alien lines under our label... im gandering this cat bought the gear and now is tryn to completely take advantage of people...like i said i might just bust out this alien kush pollen i have chilln and bring my alien lines back for a very reasonable price prob 100 or less as we are progressively going to be lowering prices over the next 6 months


We had differences on this forum but i believe Swerve.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't believe anyone paid any $6000.00 for seeds,i call bullshit.I think it's a scam.He gets people to believe somebody paid that much for seeds and when he drops the price to $1000.00 a pak people will buy them thinking they got a good deal.
As long as there are sheep there will be shearers!!!


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 11, 2012)

I've seen things on there go for over $2300 for a pack so I'm not so sure. Often, it's breeders jacking the price up cause they want the genetics. But I also don't believe anyone in their right mind would pay over $6K for untested seeds from an untested strain. It amazes me how Alien is commenting that these are extreme yielders but the pic's of parents show small, fluffy buds on the plant that might yield 40 grams tops dry.


----------



## infamouz1 (Jan 11, 2012)

if your brain dead ya, they aint nothing special, their just friggin plants people,! i bet super lemon haze or any haze coul d beat it.

250 per seed?? yu kidding? i could buy my son so many toys with thatt


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

if that clone pictured is "massive yield", that's a fu*king joke.

not even one zip of dry product on that tiny piece of shit.


----------



## missnu (Jan 11, 2012)

Not interested in spending that kind of money on some seeds...I mean I get mad when a $12 seed doesn't germinate...how would I feel if a $200 seed did the same?! I can hear me now..."'I'm so frikkin' pissed...I know what I'll do...I'm going to write a letter..." lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mr. Logic has his MB locked-up tighter than a virgin on prom night.

I must admit, he's the master of censorship for profit.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Jan 11, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> I figured it out after awhile and couldn't get out of there fast enough.
> 
> No one has ever even smoked a joint of this miracle weed. No one!
> No one has ever grown out this strain and yet they claim 2.5 to 4 lbs. a plant.
> ...


I asked these same questions on the live forum that went along with the thread and guess what, my post was put under review and never answered. I found this to be a little peculiar. Never smoked and it is the bomb....what gives?


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 11, 2012)

I tried to post Swerves comments over there and it was censored.......... Logic's back at work!


----------



## cleverpiggy (Jan 11, 2012)

For $16000 you could hire Black Water mercenaries, go to the most Taliban infested areas of Afghanistan and hand pick your favorite beans. You might still have money left over.


----------



## cashmontana (Jan 11, 2012)

or facebook a chick and have her mail me the beans lol


----------



## beans davis (Jan 11, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I tried to post Swerves comments over there and it was censored.......... Logic's back at work!


Swerve is banned over there and they make sure every body knows it.I was looking at seeds over there but now i think i will stay away from there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Swerve is banned over there and they make sure every body knows it.I was looking at seeds over there but now i think i will stay away from there.


Yeah logic been like that.. Don't you notice every breeder that was there is gone except for basically new ones and prob some logic know personally.. Swerve,raskal,mota,loompas,sub damn near every top name in the game left for a reason not for nothing.. But yet people still fall victim to the bs shaking my head.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2012)

The real question is, why can't anyone here hack his site and put his ass out of business.

If someone doesn't, it's only a matter of time until someone gets pissed=off enough to finish Logic permanently.


----------



## apollo4 (Jan 11, 2012)

logic is logic at best,take him for what he is.those who kno -know.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like Logic may be following along here..........I seem to be banned from logging in. Fortunately, I have other accounts there to create my havoc.


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> shit you want real alien i still have the original seeds from Obsoul33t...





Swerve said:


> he is a guy who bought seeds from TCC our alien lines the ones done by OBS and me... i did the v2's after obs said he didnt want to do public breeding anymore... so we offered the alien lines under our label... im gandering this cat bought the gear and now is tryn to completely take advantage of people...like i said i might just bust out this alien kush pollen i have chilln and bring my alien lines back for a very reasonable price prob 100 or less as we are progressively going to be lowering prices over the next 6 months


Why would you use your Alien Kush to redo Obsol33t's Strains if you have original Alien Tech seeds to use?

And I'm pretty sure your V2's are done with your Alien Kush, aren't they?

I'd love to see some pure Alien Tech F2's.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would only pay that much if they came with a blowjob.

edit: nevermind....i wouldnt pay that much


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 11, 2012)

All 5 packs sold for $4,000+ each..........they (Alien/Logic) must be laughing all the way to the bank. And the winners are so happy, they are thanking everyone endlessly. I can't wait for 4 months to see if they are still as excited??????? 

NOT!!!!


----------



## Swerve (Jan 11, 2012)

hazehead noone has the alien tech male.. obs lost it...so i had to use alien kush for the V2 hybrids


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 11, 2012)

For $800 a seed it would want to produce 5lb min per plant and one cone and your trippin or forget it.


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 12, 2012)

Swerve said:


> hazehead noone has the alien tech male.. obs lost it...so i had to use alien kush for the V2 hybrids


Thanks for the reply.

Little confused then, why did you say you have the original Alien seeds from obsol33t then?

If you have those seeds like you said you did then why not grow them out and find a new male of pure Alien Tech?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 12, 2012)

Someone is using their noggin. Props and rep



beans davis said:


> I don't believe anyone paid any $6000.00 for seeds,i call bullshit.I think it's a scam.He gets people to believe somebody paid that much for seeds and when he drops the price to $1000.00 a pak people will buy them thinking they got a good deal.
> As long as there are sheep there will be shearers!!!


----------



## cerberus (Jan 12, 2012)

beans davis said:


> I don't believe anyone paid any $6000.00 for seeds,i call bullshit. I think it's a scam. He gets people to believe somebody paid that much for seeds and when he drops the price to $1000.00 a pack people will buy them thinking they got a good deal.
> As long as there are sheep there will be shearers!!!



word. lets see what his BIN show up for.. everything else on that site is 60 bucks, if these things post for over 100, well, beans here will be the winner for calling this scam.. I would love to hear about some new super dank strain BUT both parents are F1's the whole bid process is anon on top of anon, the blatant censoring of questions.. it reeks of a scam.. like i said, me personally I would love for this to be a new true elite strain, which would eventually filter down to the growing population, but i doubt it..


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 12, 2012)

MOst of the beans offered on the Farm are now getting old and have been marked down down to $50-$60 from $100-$120. Prices are normally higher. I received a few orders from there in good order- then my orders started disappearing (they blamed mail theft) and I stopped ordering as did many others.


----------



## Swerve (Jan 12, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Little confused then, why did you say you have the original Alien seeds from obsol33t then?
> 
> If you have those seeds like you said you did then why not grow them out and find a new male of pure Alien Tech?



my friend reread what i said i never said anything about the alien tech male..I have the original alien lines OBS put out(alien kush, alien 4, grass knuckles,alien dog). and i have at no point said i had the alien tech male.. i had an alien kush (alien tech leaning male) that was used to make the alien dog v2, grass knuckles v2, sour aliens, alien bubba, alien og

so not to sure where you read alien tech


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 12, 2012)

If the creator of the White/Black widow sells his most expensive pack for 150$ (mango haze?), you have to ask yourself what kind of logic stands behind paying up to 1k for beans .. ( one pack that is ..lolol)


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 12, 2012)

Swerve said:


> my friend reread what i said i never said anything about the alien tech male..I have the original alien lines OBS put out(alien kush, alien 4, grass knuckles,alien dog). and i have at no point said i had the alien tech male.. i had an alien kush (alien tech leaning male) that was used to make the alien dog v2, grass knuckles v2, sour aliens, alien bubba, alien og
> 
> so not to sure where you read alien tech


Ah, you said you have the original Alien seeds and I thought that to mean pure Alien Tech seeds, which got me excited. I understand now. My apologies for my confusion. Thanks for clarifying.

That being the case, it'd be cool to see you use a different male if possible, an Alien 4, grass knuckles, or Alien Dog, to redo those crosses for a little variety!


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Jan 16, 2012)

Only fools pay over $100 for seeds, these guys make it out as if they have the only superior pheno or genetic makeup, bullshit, there are many strains that are similiar as are different, and I highly doubt that good ole scamming Logic and his cronies could ever come up with the holy grail, which by the way does not exist!!!
The best strains to date are the ones that you are happy with, why should it be any other way, this guy and his website(Logic & THCFARMER>COM) are and always will be a joke, you take a risk ordering from them and i would not trust them even if you receive your orders, they are scum and will rip you off as they have , are, and will continue to do forever until he is 6ft under!!!!!
No seeds should ever top $100 period!!!!!Greed gets the best of these breeders , and that just isnt good for the end product and user, kind of like hermies in your breeding pool but dont care cause your packs are flying off shelves till we all figure out
we got scammed!!!!!
It will be fun watching my $25 packs go toe to toe with these supposed "elite" genetics people pay an arm and leg for!!!!


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 26, 2012)

It appears 2 people who won bids never sent there money in so 2 packs have been re-listed. Then, supposedly, 1 of them had a family issue, so that pack was removed waiting to see if he sends his money in. I think he's waiting for a 2nd mortgage to come thru to raise the $$$$$$$$.....


----------



## althor (Jan 26, 2012)

They would have to send seeds to about 15 different respected posters on this site. If all 15 had amazing experiences with the strain, I might.


----------



## jaybee420 (Feb 8, 2012)

cerberus said:


> word. lets see what his BIN show up for.. everything else on that site is 60 bucks, if these things post for over 100, well, beans here will be the winner for calling this scam.. I would love to hear about some new super dank strain BUT both parents are F1's the whole bid process is anon on top of anon, the blatant censoring of questions.. it reeks of a scam.. like i said, me personally I would love for this to be a new true elite strain, which would eventually filter down to the growing population, but i doubt it..


They're up. 200, 400'and yes 1000'per pack


----------



## cerberus (Feb 8, 2012)

word. scam for sure. 1000$ BIN? 200 BIN is ridiculous.. seen any grow outs? any seed testers? seen any Q's about that on the farm? nope, cuz those Q's get deleted.. scam


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 8, 2012)

brings to mind The Doggies Nuts Seeds Armageddon x Sirius Skunk Feminized - $750.26 for 10 seeds? 

lol FUCK OFF !


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 8, 2012)

NO WAY! i'm more than happy blazing $35 haze skunk by high quality seeds or simarly priced 8 miles high by mandala when that returns in 2013 and expect to like most of the stuff i'm testing right now like thai skunk, jack's cleaner 2 & malawi gold.

i've argued against $100+ strains all along. that's just insane greed. sorry, no single plant should be worth 10s of thousands if not hundreds of thousands of dollars! i don't even think all of the indica dominants that are out now are worth even a $10 an eigth as i was getting REAL columian gold for just $40 a 1/4 a year before it was replaced by $50 an eigth indicas that STILL pollute the streets with a totally useless sleeping pill buzz and zero high.

that's the problem... greed! it makes everything it touches suck!

for $250, i'd expect the beans to be delivered & planted by a french maid with a happy ending included! LOL


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 8, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> NO WAY! i'm more than happy blazing $35 haze skunk by high quality seeds or simarly priced 8 miles high by mandala when that returns in 2013 and expect to like most of the stuff i'm testing right now like thai skunk, jack's cleaner 2 & malawi gold.
> 
> i've argued against $100+ strains all along. that's just insane greed. sorry, no single plant should be worth 10s of thousands if not hundreds of thousands of dollars! i don't even think all of the indica dominants that are out now are worth even a $10 an eigth as i was getting REAL columian gold for just $40 a 1/4 a year before it was replaced by $50 an eigth indicas that STILL pollute the streets with a totally useless sleeping pill buzz and zero high.
> 
> ...


it is greed plain and simple....


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 8, 2012)

250$ for 1 seed is scam imo.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

jaybee420 said:


> They're up. 200, 400'and yes 1000'per pack



Been checking daily and never saw them up.....what, they sell out in an hour?


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

cerberus said:


> word. scam for sure. 1000$ BIN? 200 BIN is ridiculous.. seen any grow outs? any seed testers? seen any Q's about that on the farm? nope, cuz those Q's get deleted.. scam


I was banned there for starting this thread here..........so I know Logic is checking here occasionally. It's tightly controlled over there, with MANY responses blocked or people banned. Hey Logic- fuck u buddy. You reputation just keeps getting worse and worse!


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 8, 2012)

thats funny banning people for scamming folks... 


what a winner lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

$$$Small Potato's

[video=youtube_share;W-n2-4UuknI]http://youtu.be/W-n2-4UuknI[/video]


----------



## cerberus (Feb 8, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I was banned there for starting this thread here..........so I know Logic is checking here occasionally. It's tightly controlled over there, with MANY responses blocked or people banned. Hey Logic- fuck u buddy. You reputation just keeps getting worse and worse!


yep. I had Q's get deleted when this alien shit popped up orignaly about a month ago, simple questions about grow reports and pics.. I will wager money right now, we don't see this guy (alien) by the end of this summer, when all this "fire" gets grown out.. :/


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, as it''s been reported- these seeds have never been grown out. EVER. There are NO grow reports. Basically, they are untested. The mother and father plants look fine, but who knows until their grown. That's what Logic and Alien (who may be the same person) didn't want to get out there and if you questioned it, the comments were either deleted and/or you were banned. His stuff could all be hermie for all we know........ somewhere I remember a similar auction happening before, like a year ago, and all the beans either hermied or turned into shit pot. I think they were trying to limit the damage by suppressing any negative information........


----------



## Surfr (Feb 8, 2012)

You guys do realize that drop was from Aliens personal vault, right? Most of those will never be released again, EVER. He didn't have to sell any of his creations, but everyone and their mom hit him up and asked him to release his beans... Guess what? The market is dictating the prices, plain and simple. And to the dude who said Alien won't be around by the end of the summer, HA HA HA HA... Keep dreaming bro. Alien DOES breed fire... If you guys would have properly looked around the Farm, you would notice I have grown oh just a few of his strains as well as a few others. Gotta love the haters. Thanks for the publicity! Oh and Alien and Logic the same dude? wow, people are fucking bored. Alien IS NOT LOGIC.


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 8, 2012)

nahh... i'd sooner grow bagseed that I knew was a sativa or a hybrid. I pay for autoflower or feminized genetics... but the quality of the plant will depend 95% on how well you grow it, and then 5% on the genetic edge it has.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Personal vault........LOL

The fact remains these are untested beans and people are spending $4K for 15. But you're right- the market is dictating the price. That doesn't make it right. But when you start censoring and deleting posts, banning and locking out members- then it raises a lot of suspicions. Add in Logics reputation already out there- IT'S TERRIBLE- just look at all the legit breeders that have already left the farm because of his business practices. Can't wait to see what happens in 3.5 months........


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> nahh... i'd sooner grow bagseed that I knew was a sativa or a hybrid. I pay for autoflower or feminized genetics... but the quality of the plant will depend 95% on how well you grow it, and then 5% on the genetic edge it has.



I disagree with you bones.......it's more like 70% genetics and 30% grower. But everyone has an opinion............... You can't get great pot from bad genetics, no matter how well you grow it out.


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 8, 2012)

Man surfr getthefugoutta here with that shit go choke on an "outta this world" alien cock please
Truth be told Alien is Obs/grower2 and many others, look at his posts and playing stupid, why the hell do you think everyone came to alien?
because obs vanished... oh but wait dont forget obs is "on the team" with his personal vault gear...
Can anyone say money fuckin hungry two faced a hole? ( I LAUGH WHEN THEY THREAT TO LEAVE)
were going to see all of "aliens" experimental shit then OBS's....watch... 

Shit I give it up for all the marketing, hype and FILTERED POSTS and the mystery bids from LOGIC to make it happen to all the idiots paying top $ for some watered down, poly hybrid untested gear? LMFAO!
& your gear bro? Do I have to remind you its some of his personal shit pile b4 he crossed it to more bullshit?lol

Are you stupid or something to think anyone is going to give you credit for running gear that noones going to run into? seriously quit with that shit, your shit looks way under par for all the hype you put in 
look at your thread it says enough 
Aliens fuckin reatarded to give you his personal gear, Wtf kinda tester are you, the one that was suppose to do it when the f1's were created..

THE MOST FUNNIEST THING ABOUT ALIEN, IS HE HAS POSTED 1 SHOT OF HIS ACTUAL BUD SHOTS!!!
and all you idiots at the farm are to stupid caught up in his nice images of veg shots and unfinished gear, YOUR NOT BUYING...
Dont forget that the lvpk in that Ak is BUNK EVEN ALIEN SAID IT HIMSELF

Look at what topbreeders Swerve and Jay bee say about his untested overpriced garbage....
Shit Jay bee Id sell my line too if I saw some newb make what you did in a year in what 5 days? no dis.
Homie swerve says he bought that AK from CC?! what a fucking joke

(& swerve dont cross anything to that alien kush, that lvpk in that overpowered that alien tech like no tomorrow...
Dont be anthoner alien crossing the same shit... Stop sitting on your beans that have been on ice, there not getting any better and your gear isnt either.... straight up work with that alien4, some shit alien doesnt have to put you back on top after seeing those TEST THREADS OF COURSE... im good on another episode 



Alien breeds marketing _*not *_fire





jaybee420 said:


> It's one thing for some TopDawg or OGraskal seeds, but with all due respect, who is Alien? I just don't know, he is basically new it seems like, so why are so many people convinced he is the second coming? The other amazing thing is that no one has ever grown these seeds out before. No idea if they will be anything special. Even Alien is himself only at day 50 with them. How can you sell seeds that have never been grown out for 6500 dollars? It just doesn't compute... For all those who say Alien is the future can you give us some more info on why you say that? What is your experience with Alien and what do you know of his breeding history? He started posting pics on the farm a little while ago, that is all I know...
> 
> JB





Swerve said:


> im sorry i have to chime in here.. fuck that bullshit....kinda like the alien kush that went for 1500.. its lil logic tryn to bid it up.. crooked lil kid... second who would pay that much for reworked genetics,... shit you want real alien i still have the original seeds from Obsoul33t... 16k for seeds.. shit im sure for that price OBS would sell original Alien genetics....not new alien kush hybrids... dam makes me want to put out the aliens again to calm the market....what do you guys think alien kush, alien dog, grass knuckles, alien 4, and others?? for way cheaper....





Swerve said:


> he is a guy who bought seeds from TCC our alien lines the ones done by OBS and me... i did the v2's after obs said he didnt want to do public breeding anymore... so we offered the alien lines under our label... im gandering this cat bought the gear and now is tryn to completely take advantage of people...like i said i might just bust out this alien kush pollen i have chilln and bring my alien lines back for a very reasonable price prob 100 or less as we are progressively going to be lowering prices over the next 6 months





Surfr said:


> You guys do realize that drop was from Aliens personal vault, right? Most of those will never be released again, EVER. He didn't have to sell any of his creations, but everyone and their mom hit him up and asked him to release his beans... Guess what? The market is dictating the prices, plain and simple. And to the dude who said Alien won't be around by the end of the summer, HA HA HA HA... Keep dreaming bro. Alien DOES breed fire... If you guys would have properly looked around the Farm, you would notice I have grown oh just a few of his strains as well as a few others. Gotta love the haters. Thanks for the publicity! Oh and Alien and Logic the same dude? wow, people are fucking bored. Alien IS NOT LOGIC.


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 8, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> ............ You can't get great pot from bad genetics, no matter how well you grow it out.


....and a sh*tty grower can't get great pot from great genetics. It works both ways, two pieces which are equally important.


----------



## Surfr (Feb 8, 2012)

luckyseven said:


> Man surfr getthefugoutta here with that shit go choke on an "outta this world" alien cock please
> Truth be told Alien is Obs/grower2 and many others, look at his posts and playing stupid, why the hell do you think everyone came to alien?
> because obs vanished... oh but wait dont forget obs is "on the team" with his personal vault gear...
> Can anyone say money fuckin hungry two faced a hole? ( I LAUGH WHEN THEY THREAT TO LEAVE)
> ...


Wow man, I don't even know where to start with this pure BULLSHIT... Alien is Alien. He IS NOT OBS, Grower2 or any other person your fucking retarded mind wants to conjure. I personally know Alien and I swear on my undead mother he is not anyone else on the Farm except for, ALIEN. This shit cracks me up. You have nothing better to do than think of conspiracy theories on the farm lololol. wow man. 

Honestly, who wants to read through a bunch of BULLSHIT in threads? Not me. I don't blame them for censoring out the fucking bullshit. 

Aliens beans have PLENTY of test grow from many and I mean MANY very talented growers. You do know, there is a life outside the internet, right? Alien has gifted many growers/friends pleanty of his gear to be grown out long before he decided to go public. Just because you do not see anyone on the farm running his beans yet, does not mean they are not tested. And actually, there are a couple people running a few of his female beans and guess what? Fucking DANK. Oh and my buds are sub par, eh? That's the first I have heard of that, to each their own. Oh and another thing, Fruity Pebble OG that you see me and a couple others grow out, came from the same batch of seeds that have been released.. Bunk ass shit? Nope, don't think so. And I never claimed to be a tester for him. Part of the crew? Yes. My part is none of your fucking business, though. 

Swerve a top breeder? BWSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ALL of your validity just flew out the fucking window. Alien ahsn't touched a single piece of trash from CC. The AK used is from OBS. And another thing, OBS just gifted Alien a bunch of the original Alien Tech seeds to work with, that's right, THE ORIGINAL ALIEN TECH.... Do you even know what that is? Oh and guess what? Alien has the original Alien4!!!! Bahahaha your a fucking joke man, you really are.


----------



## Decepticon (Feb 8, 2012)

after only reading the first 2 or 3 pages, im gonna start my own site and sell seeds ive made and under cut everyone


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 8, 2012)

Surfr said:


> Wow man, I don't even know where to start with this pure BULLSHIT... Alien is Alien. He IS NOT OBS, Grower2 or any other person your fucking retarded mind wants to conjure. I personally know Alien and I swear on my undead mother he is not anyone else on the Farm except for, ALIEN. This shit cracks me up. You have nothing better to do than think of conspiracy theories on the farm lololol. wow man.
> 
> Honestly, who wants to read through a bunch of BULLSHIT in threads? Not me. I don't blame them for censoring out the fucking bullshit.
> 
> ...


First off knowing alien has nothing to do with knowing obs, Im sure you havent met "obs" but just his disguise, If you havent met 2 people in a room claiming be be alien & obs I could give a rats ass what you have to say.
Hey obs is doing soil beds now to??!! what a f in coincidence huh... makes perfect sense why neither of them show full pictures of the setup, one in coco in one soil, now there both rockin soil eh?
how convenient... watch for the room shots youll see bro dont trip..
it makes such perfect sense that obs appears out of the blue to join his marketing team... typical

And grower 2... dude give me a break you think a new member that just joined is gonna waste there time coming up with 707 fuckin strain names for some random ass fool like alien? put 2 & 2 together...
I laugh at the 15 packs alien gave to himself to show the market... priceless
keep looking in the sky for his thread but dont see shit...

dude your running nothing to me once again, you got cuts not beans, and for the record YOU GOT ONE STRAIN ON HIS LIST THAT WENT FOR 1K A PACK
wherein your mind do you think your "testing anything"

Aliens a joke and so is his gear, I shoulda listended to norcal and northone about these poly fuckin hybrids, came to RIU and saw what everyone has to say about this crap. 
We all know Logic gets a fat dildo rammed in his ass when he sees negative feedback that will cost him a dollar to his pocket... but watch when aliens gear falls hard and Logics get that special package to his PO haha
Karmas a bitch look around at the feedback 

Logic censor this YOU A BITCH

Send your owner/cocks to this page to set the record straight not his lapdogs and cock suckers 

no shit he has the alien tech hybrid gear do I really have to tell you how that happened...your clueless
and by swerves words and others asked on the farm hes using an AK in his tahoe alien you dipshit go look both using it from "obs"

Swerve needs to chime his ass in


----------



## GreenChill (Feb 9, 2012)

swerve is to busy sucking aliens dick to respond


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

for being cannabis users you guys are pretty aggressive...


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Feb 9, 2012)

That Logic boy had my isp/server or whatever blocked from loading his website for asking for more info on the strain, nothing else, so i told him off in a PM and he promptly sent me on my way and not just banned , he knows I know too much(LOL)!!! 
Spain must be a great place for a coward to hide and cry wolf all the time(his fake charity auction scam), all the while scamming many in many ways......what a fool...kind of like anyone who would buy into such nonsense...commonsense would tell me, yes $25-45 for untested beans sure...anything above that well your not too bright IMO(of course some say the same of me for buying/growing out untested beans!!!)


----------



## Illegal Smile (Feb 9, 2012)

sucker born every minute

lol at "mock my words" from page 1


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

yo sufr: throw up some links to the alien grow out threads! look man, i would love for this shit to be a new fire! I am always looking for a better smoke, so, post up the proof brother! show me something other than one pic post's, a one picture shot of flower tops with no size refference or growth charectoristics is not a grow report.. so throw up some links prove to us how dope the alien smoke is..

dollars to donoughts we don't see any real grow reports..

also: private vault? isn't everything a breeder does, theirs? I mean, aren't ALL his seeds in his vault? really fucking dumb reason for them to be so pricey.. especially after all his talk about compassion and wanting the seeds to sell for a hand shake and a dollar..


----------



## cincismoker (Feb 9, 2012)

Never in my life even if I had money like that to blow. I'll grow some bag seed and call it kush. That's a robbery


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 9, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> nahh... i'd sooner grow bagseed that I knew was a sativa or a hybrid. I pay for autoflower or feminized genetics... but the quality of the plant will depend 95% on how well you grow it, and then 5% on the genetic edge it has.


i agree however i think its 99% how you grow it and 1% genetics ..

you can have all of the most expensive or cheapest seeds in the world .. but if you don't know how to properly grow then genetics will not mean jackshit !


----------



## Surfr (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll throw up this one link to my grow thread. I have grown out other Alien genetics strains as well, they just aren't documented online. I'm over the drama bull shit. You don't like the prices? Don't buy them. Simple as that. 

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f175/fruity-pebble-og-blueberry-underdog-alien-dawg-flowering-42213/


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 9, 2012)

well yeah lol... i have no desire to spend that much bread on seeds

for ME its insane but hey to each his own


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

Surfr said:


> I'll throw up this one link to my grow thread. I have grown out other Alien genetics strains as well, they just aren't documented online. I'm over the drama bull shit. You don't like the prices? Don't buy them. Simple as that.
> 
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f175/fruity-pebble-og-blueberry-underdog-alien-dawg-flowering-42213/


yo man, nice grow. honestly that is the only full grow thread with alien's gear i have seen. it looks well done. as for the prices, alien specificly said he wanted to drop things cheaply but the auction was not under his control (i'm willing to allow a leap of faith here) but then his BIN's are off the chain prices? WTF? and for the drama, dog your the guy commming in here all agro.. it's should be totally fine to question somebody, especially somebody placing such a high MSRP on their gear.

calm down man, no drama that your not bringing, curious minds want to know.


----------



## Swerve (Feb 9, 2012)

Surfr said:


> Wow man, I don't even know where to start with this pure BULLSHIT... Alien is Alien. He IS NOT OBS, Grower2 or any other person your fucking retarded mind wants to conjure. I personally know Alien and I swear on my undead mother he is not anyone else on the Farm except for, ALIEN. This shit cracks me up. You have nothing better to do than think of conspiracy theories on the farm lololol. wow man.
> 
> Honestly, who wants to read through a bunch of BULLSHIT in threads? Not me. I don't blame them for censoring out the fucking bullshit.
> 
> ...



whoa there boss mann before you go talking shit....mister how much free shit did i give u and what not... wow man fast to turn eh........amazing you say that about be now! but when you were on deez nuts you sure had a different tune.. kinda lame bro...... actually pathtic and really lame.... guess we know what kind of person u are....but then again.. who am i right.......i figure if u have chilled at a persons house and smoked bowl with them they wont come out like a flatt out asshhole...shit bro i gave u over 2-3 k worth of free shit and what not..... wow way to jump on a stake and ride into the wind ....








and research bro OBS did no give any origianl alien tech seeds to alien.. go to the cabana if your allowed there and see the post from OBSOUL33T state he did not give any original alien tech seeds to alien.... so i guess when u know the people in volves your in the know but when your spouting off BS you dont know about well your not in the know.........



Big Upss for being a dousche bro...reall keen of ya..


----------



## Surfr (Feb 9, 2012)

2-3k worth of shit? I think you have me confused with someone else bro. You gifted me 2 packs of seeds years ago to test for you. That was it. Soulie didn't give Alien any Alien Tech huh? That's funny because yes he sure as hell did. I may have missed the day to go chill with Alien and Obs when he gifted Alien the Alien Tech but whatever bro. You can even see it posted in a public forum(farm) and Obs even confirms. And no I did not come in here starting the drama. All the cats who think they know what they are talking about, calling Alien logic, Obs, and others have started the drama by spreading bullshit.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 9, 2012)

FreakyFarmer said:


> That Logic boy had my isp/server or whatever blocked from loading his website for asking for more info on the strain, nothing else, so i told him off in a PM and he promptly sent me on my way and not just banned , he knows I know too much(LOL)!!!
> Spain must be a great place for a coward to hide and cry wolf all the time(his fake charity auction scam), all the while scamming many in many ways......what a fool...kind of like anyone who would buy into such nonsense...commonsense would tell me, yes $25-45 for untested beans sure...anything above that well your not too bright IMO(of course some say the same of me for buying/growing out untested beans!!!)



Same happened to me....... and I keep reading it's happened to many others. Bottom line: use the site for knowledge, not acquiring seeds!


----------



## Illegal Smile (Feb 9, 2012)

Genetics matter a great deal. But you can get the world's finest genetics for around $7 per fem seed now.

This is about new whiz-bang hype and the early adopters who have to have it right now!


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 9, 2012)

[/QUOTE]



Surfr said:


> 2-3k worth of shit? I think you have me confused with someone else bro. You gifted me 2 packs of seeds years ago to test for you. That was it. Soulie didn't give Alien any Alien Tech huh? That's funny because yes he sure as hell did. I may have missed the day to go chill with Alien and Obs when he gifted Alien the Alien Tech but whatever bro. You can even see it posted in a public forum(farm) and Obs even confirms. And no I did not come in here starting the drama. All the cats who think they know what they are talking about, calling Alien logic, Obs, and others have started the drama by spreading bullshit.


Your a fool just take that link down Durfr
stupid ass cant even admit he aint testing SHIT but aliens F1's noones gonna see.... pathetic
maybe you need to buy some packs and be a real "tester" like everyone else is about to be right?
And you did come starting drama get off aliens cock and wipe your mouth


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 9, 2012)

1% sale for genetics

99% for the NAME 

just like anything else.. shoes,clothes,etc...


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 9, 2012)

was that last post that got deleted logic?

Only you got deleted funny shit homie
LMFAO


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 9, 2012)

Lets see..........OGR, Swerve, Mosca, OJD, Billy Goat, Mark Castle- all legitimate breeders have left THCFarmer because of claims that Logic has stolen seeds and/or money from them or he's broken promises made and they have refused to deal with him again. I know I'm missing 1 or 2 other people too from the list too. Now add, what seems to be 1000's of complaints all over the net from customers everywhere who claim that Logic ripped them off and never sent beans they paid for. Do a search- I just did and I knew it was bad, BUT NOT THIS BAD! THEN, add all the member complaints that they've been banned or censored, and now threatened- why would anyone even consider sending this jerkoff anything knowing he's hated like no one else in the industry. Don't listen to me- do some google searching and you'll find all of the above like I just did. LOL.....what a tool!


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 9, 2012)

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&biw=1024&bih=587&sclient=psy-ab&q=logic+thc+farmer&pbx=1&oq=logic+thc+farmer&aq=f&aqi=g-s1&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=94314l100283l2l100833l16l10l6l0l0l0l335l1585l1.6.2.1l16l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=e7d668dc8ff97efb

seriously look at this shit...
shame on you logic...
real gangstaz are gonna hit your door next time not some fuckin English ones you lying hoe lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

luckyseven said:


> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&biw=1024&bih=587&sclient=psy-ab&q=logic+thc+farmer&pbx=1&oq=logic+thc+farmer&aq=f&aqi=g-s1&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=94314l100283l2l100833l16l10l6l0l0l0l335l1585l1.6.2.1l16l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=e7d668dc8ff97efb


...ftw....


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 9, 2012)

I saw that earlier.....along with about 40 other posts until I got tired of reading complaint after complaint. This is a perfect example of how NOT to run a business.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Feb 9, 2012)

would never spend that much, a robbing waiting to happen


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 9, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I saw that earlier.....along with about 40 other posts until I got tired of reading complaint after complaint. This is a perfect example of how NOT to run a business.


Exactly....

whats up with that purp chem turn out to be a keeper or what fucker?.... LOL 

Shiiiit fly that girl over to the westside ill take care of her..lol


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 9, 2012)

You're talking about TopDawg's Purple StarDawg I presume??? Well, she revegged like a champ and is in my main room in her second week of flowering. She's not the prettiest right now but the plan is to flower her out 1 more time while taking a few cuts along the way. I'm smoking her often and she usually puts me RIGHT to sleep after just a few bong hits. Here's a pic of her tonight off to the side. I think she needs a longer flower period this time so I may go to about 11 weeks and make a final decision on her then. By the way, it killed me to leave so much bud on her to make sure she revegged properly.....


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Feb 9, 2012)

personaly i believe hes got a drug problem and\ he got robbed because he fucked over the wrong people.. on some shit from the bay... and they came and fucked him up is what i think.. iuno i just htink any lil kid that sits behind a computer and robs people because he can.. is fucked.. attitude mite get a bad rap from some people but i ordered 3 orderes in a row during the lucky seven and my partner ordered 1 .. and we ended up with 3 lucky seven promos.. basily a 3 pack of each of those things.. fuck thcbay .. thcfarmer isnt abad forum.. there are some really legendary people there that have been there forever. so it cant be that bad.. but the kid that runs it .. is a lil punk and needs to get his ass whooped.


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Feb 9, 2012)

i also read that logic is fed. or C.I. giving out info of people who bought seeds..


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

and now alien has said hes "taking a break" i thought it would take the summer to flush him out, but apparently it only took a few months..


what a scam, dudes not even trying to look legit.. :/ its sad


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 11, 2012)

if that weed will cut my lawn, and go down on me.........yeah, sure.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 11, 2012)

cerberus said:


> and now alien has said hes "taking a break" i thought it would take the summer to flush him out, but apparently it only took a few months..
> 
> 
> what a scam, dudes not even trying to look legit.. :/ its sad





Well, what a surprise........I also see Logic is working over-time to block people out now. Read it and weep:




Well, a new year is well underway and at THCFarmer we can feel the winds of change in the air.

We like to keep ourselves at the forefront of the canna community, ever evolving around our member base and the worldwide cannabis scenes.

And as such we have a great forum full of knowledge for us all to share and use to learn and grow to be better growers, breeders, and people.

With such rapid growth of the site and our member base we have evolved to include many measures to ensure our tou's are being adhered to and your personal security remains intact.

We have a great group of moderators that spend a lot of their time ensuring the site is clean and tidy and inviting to all that stumble upon us. We have implemented pre-moderation to new members so that their first ten posts will be validated by a moderator before they actually go live on the forum. This has stopped a lot of spam and trolls.

But alas, as our numbers increase the number of trouble makers also increases. This has lead us to evolve once more to keep your time and the farm safe, secure, and friendly.

So, what have we done that is going to affect you?

If you're able to keep your posting to within the our TOU'S and all of your posts are of a civil and polite manner, you will notice no changes. We welcome debate but do not welcome stirring or goading, which some people seem to think are one and the same thing.

Our very fair TOU'S remain the same, but if you break these terms of use you'll now unlikely find yourself on a temporary ban, it will be permanent. Your username may also be added to a new stickied thread of name and shames where the reason for your ban will be clear for all to see next to your name!

And the new name and shame thread will be closed to discussion, but open for all to see.

Please do not find yourself on that list.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

plus he's finally removed the "charity auction" section.. plus has he posted this list? I thought about posting a question as to where the list is, but i don't really care that much. and at heart i'm not really down with the trolling..

but it is ripe for harassment if it was someones elses hobby lol

edit:
I have never even talked to logic so i don't know shit, but he sure comes off as a real dink when you take a broad look at his organization.. just an oppinion though


----------



## Swerve (Feb 11, 2012)

and noone has any alien tech beans not even alien.. i mean if u had all these rare beans and made 4k per 10 pack. would u take a break??? i know wouldnt...but hey im motivated to make my company huge . not just a scam fly by night ...
from OBS himself

 #*13*   




02-06-2012, 01:32 PM
obsoul33t





MemberJoin Date: Oct 2011
Posts: 47










































































Quote:

Originally Posted by *ronny redeyez* 
_there are more original alien tech seeds. Obs is giving them to alien to grow out._

not true !!!


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

what i wonder is; did anyone really buy those 6k packs? i figure the first was a shill bidded to the end just to solidify the created hype. The remaining 4 auctions though?

I thought this dude just showed up out of no where, like poof with crazy fucking prices and a cool story but.. hey what do i know, i'm ignorant and shit.

then bam! drama like I aint seen in years. seriously it's been a while since i seen the same drama on all the boards at the same time. you know?

but whatever.. I mean this shit's not unobtanioum I don't see how people jump all over some dudes nuts because he's got some magic bean.. don't get me wrong their are dudes that do good work and deserve the respect they earn, but those same people SELL their gear, thats why its work. and LOGIC should dictate that their wears will be up for sale..

but like i said i'm ignorant and shit..


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

Nobody paid that kind of money for seeds.
It's a scam!
Like Swerve said you don't know what the hell this idiot is selling.

If they were getting that kind of money for beans you think they would stop selling them?


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 11, 2012)

Swerve- can't seem to open any of the links.

The Alien auction beans were for packs of 15, not 10. But who is counting. 

Not defending Alien in this matter but supposedly he has health or family issues- that's the reason for the break. He's probably laying low so no one can find him after they smoke some of the finished product. But I think it's a bunch of bull shit. If you'd like to follow a thread for a grow on the $4K beans, here's a link: http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f175/starfighter-lemon-alien-dawg-x-tahoe-alien-45576/

It states on THCFarmer that they currently have 36,337 members right now (and I bet half of them have either left or are banned).......LOL

Lastly, take a look at the beans he currently has in bins:


All Star Genetics (61)
Billy Goat Seed Co (5)
Cabin Fever Seeds (4)
Cannacopia Genetics (5)
CannaVenture Seeds (22)
Connoisseur Genetics (92)
Divine Genetics (14) This is Logic's seed company
Hazeman Seeds (31)
HortiLab (14)
Kaliman Seeds (4)
Motarebel Genetics (76)
Pisces Genetics (6
Sannie Seeds (41)
T.H.Seeds (10) 


These are how many packs are available of different strains by breeder. I swear to you......... these numbers haven't changed more than 10% in the last 4 months. He even held a 50% off sale around Xmas and people still weren't buying them. Bet you they are nice and FRESH too!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfr (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL again, you all sound like a bunch of fools.. Alien isn't going anywhere.. You just won't see him online much anymore(I don't blame him) Seeds are still being made and will be sold. And again to your claims Swerve, Alien DOES HAVE the real Alien Tech.. Dunno if you have noticed, but Soulie is apart of the Alien crew and will be doing joint seed releases with us now.. So all I am going to do is sit back and laugh at all the haters.. This shit is just hilarious... Jealousy does funny things to people. 

And YES, people really did buy the Starfighters, grow logs are popping up now.


----------



## Swerve (Feb 11, 2012)

surf read above bro.thats OBS talking man ..but hey what do i know. i talked to OBS already player. u forget i know him too...its cool man....sit back and chill..... do ur thang........................i just feel bad yall are getting suckered into shit by lil logic... good luck on getting paid for everything and being honest....hahahaha u dont wonder why the real heads left...hmmm makes ya think........

im gonna go kick it at the LAHTMMCC today and show off my shiney new trophies and get really stoned with all the chill cats in LA.....
so bring some dank lets get blazed...



and remember dont drink yellow snow 
and always jiggle the handle


----------



## dbkick (Feb 11, 2012)

massah said:


> Only if it gave my wife perkier tits and gave her an insatiable appetite for semen...


but.....if it did......wouldn't it do the same thing for you ?!?! :O


----------



## stak (Feb 11, 2012)

Surfr said:


> LOL again, you all sound like a bunch of fools.. Alien isn't going anywhere.. You just won't see him online much anymore(I don't blame him) Seeds are still being made and will be sold. And again to your claims Swerve, Alien DOES HAVE the real Alien Tech.. Dunno if you have noticed, but Soulie is apart of the Alien crew and will be doing joint seed releases with us now.. So all I am going to do is sit back and laugh at all the haters.. This shit is just hilarious... Jealousy does funny things to people.
> 
> And YES, people really did buy the Starfighters, grow logs are popping up now.


you say you're not here starting drama but the first thing you do in this post is throw out an insult? fuck man at least try to use a little common sense when you post.


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 11, 2012)

OBS just said hes not releasing shit to the public... do your hw surf...
Being aliens/obs's main billboard you think youd know right?

OBS aint holding shit back either, thats just alien pumping it up again... marketing at its finest

http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?4100-Alien-seeds-available-at-CC

The truth about his overrated gear is everywhere lmao 

Dont get into the game if you cant play it alien straight up


Swerve stop talkin bout your beans & get to poppin those fuckin alien tech beans n making some S1's.... shit


----------



## Surfr (Feb 11, 2012)

Do my HW, eh? I think you forget that Alien and I are homies... lol.. Funny funny stuff.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Feb 11, 2012)

no way $250 thats crazy


----------



## Decepticon (Feb 11, 2012)

what should i name my site? any ideas anyone?


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

OK... i had to scan back almost a dozen pages including forward from page 12 to see what you're talking about... a "wholesale" bean site! well first off... before you do that. move the eff out of the US like DNA genetics etc. unless your goal is to share a bunk bed.

if you're out to capture the entry level market, i'd say chose a name that reflects that and that isn't self conscious like

*bargain bob's seed emporium
bagseed driver
the bud bin
weed market
generic seeds
generic eric
gene eric
cheapskate seeds
weed 4 beans
bud buddy's
that $20 kind
dankmart
lowgreens
score for less
DIY seeds
cheapseeds
herbie the luv bud
toke not broke
occupymainstreet
skank seeds
highvalueseeds
crazy headies
locoweed
seeds direct
hotshit seeds
cannabest seeds
thrifty spliffy's
canna B tru
blazemore
thrift crop
cheap medz fred
skunk fart seeds
the skunkyard
backyard seeds
just add water seeds
barely used seeds
dank you seeds
sack-o-seeds
grab bag seeds
knockoff seeds
black market seeds
scrooge seeds
seed miser
weed warehouse
stinky joe's
slacker seeds
freeluv seeds
the poop kitchen
doo doo seeds
no frills seeds
economytaxonomy
greenlo phenos
*or*
the weedwhore
*
if you wanted to be an ahole... *doggy bag seeds*. LOL


----------



## newbongwater (Feb 11, 2012)

for a proven clone..even then you can get those free..but, for seeds, you a fool if you pay it...in reality more money doesn't mean better..hardly ever does...


----------



## cotchept (Feb 11, 2012)

NO NEVER! Most i'd spend is $15 per seed and that shit better spew out keepers like latinos spew out children. 

On the real, i've gotten some gems from bagseeds. Granted they were from OG's, Chem's and Trainwrecks that hermied. That aside, those free seeds produced some herb that was on par with the recent packs I've grown out from Subcool, Alphakronik, Emerald Triangle, G13 labs and DNA.

What would be a much much better option than paying some crazy amount for a pack or 2 of seeds is for the same price you'd pay for a pack of Doggie's Nuts get 3 or 4 packs of Mr. Nice > grow out 50+ seeds > find a few amazing keepers > be set for life > profit.


----------



## <<Alien>> (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow...

If all you cats want to continue saying negative things about me or my friends, thats fine. That is your right.

But Swerve, you have some bad info and it needs to be corrected publicly.

No ill will intended here everyonejust want the facts straight.

Heres a quote from Obs from January 15[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012:

*Alien does some of the finest work out right now , in the coming days I will be entrusting Alien with some previously unreleased alien technology seeds I have in my stash . I am positive he will make them sing ...

cheers*


So whatever problem you have with me is coolI just want you to have your info correct if your going to continue shit slinging. No need to, but if you want to, please be my guest. Calling me a scam fly-by-night is rather harsh, but whatevs...you're entitled to your opinion. 

And just for clarification, I am NOT taking a break from breeding at all. I am taking a break from all the bullshit drama going on at the farm because there is no need for it. Im always around to check on projects and logsanswer questionsetc. I will be doing my thing as always...why the hell would I take a break from breeding? 

And Swerve, if you ever want to rap and get the real story from me, just shoot me a PM. Im as mellow as they come and happy to clarify any questions you might have. 

Best of luck to you at the cuphope CC does well. And also best wishes on all your new CC Alien Kush hybrids...I'm done working with my Alien Kush male so have at it and rock it as hard as you can.

Cheers and peace,
Alien



.





Swerve said:


> and noone has any alien tech beans not even alien.. i mean if u had all these rare beans and made 4k per 10 pack. would u take a break??? i know wouldnt...but hey im motivated to make my company huge . not just a scam fly by night ...
> from OBS himself
> 
> #*13*
> ...


----------



## <<Alien>> (Feb 12, 2012)

luckyseven...*here is exactly what Obs said today in light of all the recent drama surrounding the beans:*






"this is what ultimately turned me off sharing, the display the past week is sad. 


because of the way some have acted has ruined it for all, *I for one will not be letting any of my gems go to anyone other than close friends as gifts.*"



So yes...due to unfortunate drama all around the boards...no OBS gear will be dropping at all.

Commence talking more shit if you must...if not, no worries and cheers to you.

Peace,
Alien



....


luckyseven said:


> OBS just said hes not releasing shit to the public... do your hw surf...
> Being aliens/obs's main billboard you think youd know right?
> 
> OBS aint holding shit back either, thats just alien pumping it up again... marketing at its finest
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TsFRvJJryeg]http://youtu.be/TsFRvJJryeg[/video]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SmokingDour (Feb 12, 2012)

dam612 said:


> sounds like those BC boys are at again. I remember them boasting 40-60% thc, monster plants, fast finishes..elephant bud, oracle, euphoria at astronomical prices, they eventually shut down...no pack of reg beans is worth that much money, these days i feel like good bud is pretty equal.


My first order ever wa from bc. boys i order Purple Princess. still got 5 beans left.


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 12, 2012)

would you give someone 250$ for a kernel of corn from plant that had proven results adn might be the same? this is a question of gambling values alot of $ for a normal or large return but no gurentee. so in other words no im not gambling 250$ on one seed when i could gamble 80$ on an oz grow all the seeds and have the same chances of having an excellent one as that one seed. 250$ for a 20 pack now i could do that


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

hobo seeds
cheapo depot
econobis
boxcar seeds
back alley seeds
potluck seeds
the pot spot
seed smuggler
trenchcoat seeds
grab bag seeds
the stupor market
panhandler seeds
chronico
big spender seeds
birdfeed seeds
throwaway seeds
johnny ganja seed
weed outlet
real deal seeds


----------



## cerberus (Feb 12, 2012)

@alien lokk man, if your legit and this all isn't a scam i'll be the first to say i was overly skeptical BUT look at all the drama going on around your shit. logic doing bans, posts getting deleted, all kinds of super seceret squirel shit, and then when people question the shit (which will happen after your boy escalates with his board antics) your crew goes on a rampage.. just be civil dude..

why the super high prices to start? you said your care about the med comm, then why not start with reg priced bins?

you know as well as anyone that if this price thing flys it will raise the price of future beans, we have seen it before, again why would you allow that as you opening product?

whats the history of the starfighters? one photo? this is one i know seems like its doubting you, because it is.. i don't know you, i aint never burnd down with you, dog not all of us live on the west where apparently people trust people on their word.. sorry man i gotta assume your lying, prove to me your honest. for real dude, i really want your shit to be super fire, cuz i love fire..

no aggro intended you gotta see the truth in what i am saying


----------



## stak (Feb 12, 2012)

apparently he's going to have bins on a couple of sites. the prices are like $200, $400, and $1000 for 10 packs of regular beans. I don't remember the strain names but there was like 6-8 strains I think. 

the $200 per pack is close to normal prices I guess but I'm still not picking any up.


edit - oh shit, wait, I think the bin's are already over. I don't know, but those prices were what he posted in a thread at cannacollective


----------



## cerberus (Feb 12, 2012)

how the fuck is 200 close to reg price? how the fuck would upping the reg price be a beni to the community? nah man, nothing standard about these 'magic' rare beans except the magical price tag.. :/ really i would like to have a normal converstaion and see why this opening seems justified..


----------



## Yoghurts (Feb 12, 2012)

You would have to be a foolish retard to buy such expensive seeds, a foolish retard. 

In a couple of months they will probably be ~100,


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

> *you said your care about the med comm, then why not start with reg priced bins?*


I HEAR THAT! med users aren't exactly the richest people in the world. people with serious ailments and injuries tend to be on fixed incomes, often eating cat food. i see the irony there with charging high prices on one hand, then claiming to be doing a public service on the other. only people in it for the money and making profits can afford expensive beans.

it is a free market though. breeders can charge whatever they want and it's up to the buyer to decide if a strain is worth it.

if one goes out of their way to silence any descent on any issue, to me that's a red flag that they have something to hide. in the long run, if your gear is legit, then the community WILL find out about it through forums like this as they will if it sucks too. you can't suppress the truth online. there's too many outlets for free speech.

i've seen that sort of thing happen with one breeder's gear in particular as they only come here to promote their stuff and instigate fights with anyone that says their shit sucks. if your stuff sucks so bad that you have to attack anyone who says it, either fix your busted gear until it doesn't or suffer looking the fool in public.

i have no clue one way or another about the bank in question, but don't like the sound of confrontational breeders. high pressure sales tactics always backfire with me. the gear should speak for itself. fortunately, there are breeders out there who seem trustworthy and that will openly admit the shortcomings of a particular strain. 

if one goes out of their way attacking others for sharing opinions, all you do is make enemies and undermine yourself. it's hard to fix grudges. it's LOUSY business practice to create them. there's more than one company on my fuck off and die bitch list for bad customer service and i make sure to share that info any chance i can out of spite & payback. a good business' credo should be "the customer is always right". follow that, and you'll make people happy and when that happens, they'll keep coming back and encouraging others to do the same.


----------



## Decepticon (Feb 12, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> hobo seeds
> cheapo depot
> econobis
> boxcar seeds
> ...


i like the last 2 LOL


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

there's another list that's even better a page or two back. i was partial to "cheapo depot" in this list. that's what inspired me to come back and add some more i thought of before i went to sleep last night.

as i said in the original post, i like bold names that make light of "being cheap" as they say "my shit is so good i don't need a fancy name!". that, and they make one feel more at home. check the other list out


----------



## Decepticon (Feb 12, 2012)

dankmart and slacker seeds have eye appeal to me also


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

glad to have helped... stay safe bro


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Alien I dont buy it(and sure as fuck wont buy your overpriced worthless hemp seed).....you say 1 thing like your compassionate but you let a thief and scam artist sell your beans for what? way too much? so how is that compassion? Do you want the cannabis community to start listening, backing you, and making you rich,wont happen till you wake the fuck up from your dream, or at the least allow peoples questions to get answered without being shut out, banned, criticized, or disrespected by YOUR friends whom are just doing lousy marketing for your hyped beans(but again wont happen)?Yes hyped, you dont have shit for documentation, so why would anyone buy on just your and your obviously real smart friends word that it is the only shit that dont stink? 
Funny you most likely wont read this and respond, but i do believe many might want you to step up and act as an adult and answer questions and produce grow journals or something that we can make informed decisions about, but again your all hype dude and I hope you fail , no offense we just dont need asshats like you in the cannabis industry any longer.
I would also suggest getting way the fuck away from that little punk bitch Logic, you will go nowhere with that fool but to no good, but Im thinking you are a good fit for each other, scamming greedy fools!!!!!


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for the rant people just getting fed up with so many asshats out there......time to start the ASSHAT SOCIETY, only problem is who's the leader,,,,way too many these days that can fill them boots real quick!!!!!


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 12, 2012)

Logic is the same way on THCFARMER. He states he's working for the good of the marijuana community- then rips off breeders and customers alike for max money. Alien says the same thing- only cares about spreading medicine to those who need it, offer reasonably priced beans, etc., etc. and then knowingly participates in bogus auctions offering untested beans at outrageous prices.....yeah, yeah I know- the market dictates the price. Still doesn't make it right. Quite honestly, it's gotten to the point- I don't trust any of the guys anymore. IT IS ALL ABOUT $$$$$$$$$$$ and don't believe otherwise, no matter what is stated. It's a business, they have time invested and overhead, etc. and they deserve their piece of the pie- but not the whole pie and then some. These guys are helping to give the industry a bad name all around........ and their business practices suck IMO.


----------



## luckyseven (Feb 12, 2012)

<<Alien>> said:


> luckyseven...*here is exactly what Obs said today in light of all the recent drama surrounding the beans:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So can you honestly explain why there are NO TEST GROWS, NO BUD SHOTS NO SMOKE REPORTS?
(Ima laugh my ass off if you think ANY info of you give at the farm is any form of validity)
had to shut surf up so obviously you need to be to....
NO TESTING HAS BEEN DONE from any beans you have sold or plan to _*period*_.

and please explain your reasoning for giving all your testers, your personal gear you use in your crosses?
I see absolutely no benefit from ANY of those threads, Why would you even make a move like that thinking your further promoting your gear?
You say you have close friends running gear off your new strain list.... then wtf post em up, stop sugar coating your posts and skipping all the FACTS about your gear... you scared or what
my 2 cents... stop wasting so much time hopping from site to site to control the facts and opinions about your gear, get off your lazy ass and at least post some bud shots... straight up
stop waiting for your girls to defend you all day and back your own shit up, your "busy" game

Makes you look like a bigger fool than you already have been portrayed 

#2 swerve just called your ass out about basically going to CC and using his own AK and you didnt say shit about it? looks like you got moated about the truth,your looking like a person that hopped on the train for that $$$

you member norcaldank homie? putting you on blast!!

you couldnt even comprehend to respond to that user....
maybe cuz the truth got cracked out way to early for you to handle right?
Your a fool, just like all your followers

Dont come onto RIU making yourself look like a bigger ass than you already are 

*You come to RIU to set the record straight about only you having obs gear to swerve and me??!!!
look at yourself its all about money & thats it huh?
just ignore all the other logical complaints about your untested gear and so much else....
*
Yeah just let everyone know you got that obs gear and hes only giving it to close friends...(asking for more ass kissers obviously)

You made it very clear to me at least, that your only hopping in threads when you see a chance of losing money...

*PATHETIC*


----------



## gonzo3732 (Feb 12, 2012)

So much time spent complaining, I suggest you guys spend more time in the garden or reach into your stash more often..  Price is relative just like anything else you buy. You can complain about people wasting years of their life just to pay off their fancy cars. People waste outrageous amounts of money on their hobbies and things they enjoy. Free or for millions any grower spreading their work with the rest of the community is doing good. Bitching and whining gets us nowhere, if you don't like the seed biz then do the work and CHANGE IT yourself


----------



## typoerror (Feb 12, 2012)

boy, this orgy sure is taking a long time to get started....


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

wait... there's naked ladies here? why wasn't i told about the naked ladies?!

if a grower wants to get greedy and charge a lot for their gear, that's their biz as far as i'm concerned. i save all of my bitchin' about greed when it's at the global level like the entire weed market or politics. it's sad when anyone lets their life be ruled by the almighty dollar. the happiest people in the world are poor folks where you can never have enough when you start chasing rainbows.

i find sharing more gratifying than hoarding myself.


----------



## cincismoker (Feb 13, 2012)

If you got a high tech garden and money to blow like that.I mean serious about what your growing by all means splurge and post a journal of that shit. So we actually have testament on what the plant is actually like. So some 1 with the resources please be my guest


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 13, 2012)

fuck them greedy ass breeders cuz if we had it our way we would all be breeders. i have only made one seed order in my life all my seeds where either given to me, i bred,or collected from highgrade or mids or clones of plants. i think i have grown almost 50 strains and the only 2 strains i ordered was bluecheese and sweet tooth. adn i just want them to hermie and give me some more seeds.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 13, 2012)

I, for one am glad to see Alien disappear from the scene. There's plenty of quality genetics available at reasonable prices. Check out Sannie, DNA (Reserva Privada), Gage, and many, many others for similar quality. I started this forum and so I say, good riddance to this money-mongering jerk. I'm tired of these guys talking out of both sides of their mouths. Their genetics may be slightly better than what's available, but I don't really care if they want to continue to willingly operate their businesses this way......I'm just as happy with a 22% THC product as a 25% item.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm a breeder. just not a vendor


----------



## newbongwater (Feb 13, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I, for one am glad to see Alien disappear from the seen. There's plenty of quality genetics available at reasonable prices. Check out Sannie, DNA (Reserva Privada), Gage, and many, many others for similar quality. I started this forum and so I say, good riddance to this money-mongering jerk. I'm tired of these guys talking out of both sides of their mouths. Their genetics may be slightly better than what's available, but I don't really care if they continue to willingly operate their businesses this way......I'm just as happy with a 22% THC product as a 25% item.


having had access to some elites over the yrs. i can tell with 100% certainty that not all so called elites are even better than what you can find in a pack of good genetics...i recently let a pre 98 bubba clone go in favor of a plant found in a pk. of peyote purple..which is katsu x pre 98 bubba..she's even better..don't be fooled by hype..seriously bro, get ahold of a pk. of peyote purple...and at 65.00 a pk...can't lose with them, grown out over 30 of them, there's about 66% total top shelf quality and about 30% that are of so unbelieveable quality, your like o.k now what which one is better..in reality they were all better than the pre-98 imvho..males only show up about 10-15% of the time..if you get one,you won the seed lottery..i've yet to see 1 and only have 10 of 40 beans left...


----------



## Surfr (Aug 2, 2012)

Where's all the haters now that Alien Genetics has been proven? Haha...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 2, 2012)

its not the strain, its the price pal. people will buy anything with a fancy name, so long as the price is right.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 2, 2012)

250 a seed eh?..........wow....I'd have to think about that for a while,......FUCK NO!!!! ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY?? 250 A SEED......ha


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 3, 2012)

All this HYPE about starfighter beans

I was given 3 starfighter beans to grow out...... only one actual made it to the surface after crackin the shell prior to plantin..... that one is a freak dont even know if its gunna make it

I also germed 3 - fire x og 18, 3 - white x urkel and 3- white x romula...all 9 of those made it to the surface


If I would have had to pay $750 for 3 beans..... I would be fooookin pissed


----------



## Geronimo420 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mr.Alain Berthiaume, founder of the Quebec Cannabis and Hashish Cup,founder of Montreal's Hemp Quebec store and seed bank that's Alien in person when he was operating is hemp Quebec store he screw me with some fake Dutch Passion blueberry beans. After emailing Dutch Passion i find out they never did business with him. I wouldn't pay a penny for is seeds, is fake blueberry were all mutants.


----------



## cerberus (Aug 3, 2012)

Surfr said:


> Where's all the haters now that Alien Genetics has been proven? Haha...


i don't think much has been proven yet, except some people may have spent too much for ten packs.. but i have yet to see many grows from said buyers (whos names stayed hush hush)

except for your ass (which gets flamed every time i see it post) i don't here much about alien except, it ok..

ok is hardly proven when Bodhi kills it! and eveyone knows it... so does GGG so does GG so does TSS.. soo sorry brotha but you can go fuck off

annon auction for hyped beans where the seller and the auction house gets a cut, is sooo fucking shady i don't care how legit the beans are, someone ghist bid that shit at best, at worst it was half fake and the other half got taken..

putz


----------



## cerberus (Aug 3, 2012)

all this for rehashed obs seeds?


ohhh but they mat not even be og obs's..

yeah right man, way to troll up a dead issue..


did i say


putz


----------



## iNUPE (Aug 3, 2012)

if i had the money yes... but if i had the extra money to spend 4000 on seeds, then surely i can afford to lose that 4000 if something goes wrong

we are speaking from a point of view of someone that doesnt have 4000 to carelessly piss away... im sure there are multiples of other growers that do garnish that amount of money


----------



## iNUPE (Aug 3, 2012)

i mean afterall..im sure most on here wouldnt spend a million dollars on a car... yet there are plenty of people with a bugatti ... and to add to that price... the bugatti veyron only gets 8 miles per gallon.. but the rich dont care, because they are rich and can afford it


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Surfr said:


> Where's all the haters now that Alien Genetics has been proven? Haha...



Proven????? How and to whom?


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I just went to THCFarmer and checked Alien's forum for pic's and comments on the Starfighter......... and didn't find much other then the normal ass-kissing comments and a few nice pic's, but nothing out of this world. Actually, I have had Reserva Privada's OG Kush #18 that looked better then the Starfighter. Surfr- next time you pop in link us up so we can review "what the hell" has you so excited??????? It may be a nice item but there are plenty of nice things out there today at 40X less money......


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 3, 2012)

*newbong*-i just grew out a couple peyote purple 
outragous lookers smell taste yield was shit 
head a notch below bubba kush her sister


----------



## hazey grapes (Aug 3, 2012)

someone done lost their mind!

$28 high quality seeds haze x skunk is more than "good enough" though there is much better. a $10 DNA sweet haze fem kicks so much ass it's not even funny!


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have elite genetics for the low low price of $150 a seed......who wants some?


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Contact LOgic over at THCFarmer.......he loves ripping people in auctions. Sounds like a perfect match!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 3, 2012)

sso said:


> well, i thought the novelty of having some tiny seed jump up and suck my cock, be kinda worth the admission.
> 
> a superstarmodel bj probably costs, oh 10-60 thousand dollars. (per serving)


Nah, I'm pretty sure superstar model BJ's are only given out for movie or tv deals.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 3, 2012)

LMAO!

I have no idea why I sifted through 26 pages of shit, but I did, and the only thing I learned is that there is more high school drama in the marijuana breeding game than I've ever seen before.

These fools chuck pollen and think they're fucking movie stars.

What a bunch of ass hats!


----------



## Geronimo420 (Aug 4, 2012)

So many peoples claim being Mr.Original Breeder of all those strains we enjoy the prob is before mid 80's there was no seeds banks anywhere that I know so when you purchase seeds from anybody you are getting re-work bagee seeds in that case you might at least get them from someone with an unquestionable reputation so for me it's Subcool or Shantibaba otherwise i would make my own selection....from bagee seeds.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 13, 2012)

my starfighter is now cruisen


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll be back in 3 months to check on it.......LOL

And I wanted to mention I see some distortion on some leaves, etc. Hum......


----------



## gonzo3732 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just tossed my starfighter in the trash, fuck the hoarders selling hype. Was just as good as the sour d x deep chunk that you can get for 35 bucks


----------



## chongsbuddy (Aug 20, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I have no idea why I sifted through 26 pages of shit, but I did, and the only thing I learned is that there is more high school drama in the marijuana breeding game than I've ever seen before.
> 
> ...


you are my new hero!very well said friend!its really a joke how big some of these egos get...


----------



## Swerve (Aug 20, 2012)

colonuggs your going to need calmag soon. for such a small plant to already be showing mag dif is crazy.'


looks very alien kush dom....but not to be surprised since alien k is such a dominant mother or father....


----------



## gonzo3732 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yo swerve, thanks to you and obs for bringing the alien to the masses! Here's some of your aliendog v2. Pleeeease make more grass knuckles! I have a gk cut that is a beast. Also thanks for not being a dick about people spreading more alien out there, everytime I turn around I bump into an alien cross.



Here's some of Alien's strains that I tossed. Only lets a few beans out at a time and he thinks he owns this plant so you have to ask for his permission to use the strains for anything.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 21, 2012)

I see Dr. GreenThumb added his feminized Bubba Kush to the $200 for 2 seed party. The other strain at that same price remains his G13. So, $100 a seed would be $1000 for a pack of 10 seeds. Actually, as previously mentioned, you get 3 seeds, not 2 so you can get 9 seeds for $600. If this strain wasn't such a light weight yielder, I'd get a few of them and clone the shit out of them..........anyone try his Bubba yet?


----------



## Swerve (Aug 21, 2012)

yet mine are how much cheaper and im an asshole


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 21, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> I see Dr. GreenThumb added his feminized Bubba Kush to the $200 for 2 seed party. The other strain at that same price remains his G13. So, $100 a seed would be $1000 for a pack of 10 seeds. Actually, as previously mentioned, you get 3 seeds, not 2 so you can get 9 seeds for $600. If this strain wasn't such a light weight yielder, I'd get a few of them and clone the shit out of them..........anyone try his Bubba yet?


Wow. That dude is off his rocker. 2 years ago his Bubba S1s were $150 for 10, then $200 for 10, then $200 for 5... now it's $200 for 3? Dr GT puts out some fire genetics, but the prices are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yet mine are how much cheaper and im an asshole



Don't belittle yourself swerve.......... we can't all be "experts" like the Doc. LOL


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Wow. That dude is off his rocker. 2 years ago his Bubba S1s were $150 for 10, then $200 for 10, then $200 for 5... now it's $200 for 3? Dr GT puts out some fire genetics, but the prices are fucking ridiculous.



Well, I grew his Endless Sky last year- "supposedly his "signature" strain and wonderfully potent"- and it was the worse strain I've grown in 10 years. It was actually "wonderfully hay like, wonderfully no smell, wonderfully not done at 11 weeks (an 8 week strain), and wonderfully light and airy buds with little resin". I couldn't even give it away- no one would smoke it. After his shills attacked me for being a lousy grower, I swore never to buy another thing from him. Then he admitted to a moderator on the site he lost the original mother and was starting over when he made the new seeds I had bought- so people started coming to my defense. AVOID this asshat is my advice.......


----------



## althor (Aug 21, 2012)

Someone find me some old school "christmas tree" and you damned right I would.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2012)

althor said:


> Someone find me some old school "christmas tree" and you damned right I would.


northern lights #5


----------



## chongsbuddy (Aug 21, 2012)

i have caught dr greenthumb in so mny lies,he has like 3+ usernames on this site,but wont come on as himself,he comes on as biggybuds or chemdawg or ogman.....spamming his seeds.apparantly he has good genetics,but i would not give him my money.especially when he actually ups his price injstead of lowering it,and not jusyt up it,it went from $15 a seed to over $65 a seed,that just fucked up..greedy fuckin prick!slap me in the face and piss on me why dont you...


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 21, 2012)

typoerror said:


> northern lights #5



I grew the BC bud depot NL #5 for a couple of years. People loved it. They stopped selling it a few years ago. I haven't found anything similar other then some hybrids by others.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 22, 2012)

dammn I was interested in the katsu cut but seeing he isn't legit wouldn't support him with 200 for 3beans:/


----------



## althor (Aug 22, 2012)

typoerror said:


> northern lights #5



Nope. From what I have seen it was originally NL #2 I think it was, but has long since vanished.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 22, 2012)

N.L.#2 was a more piney smoke, light yielder but potent as fuck. This had some sativa in it. The N.L.#5 was a better yielder, denser and thicker buds and a more indica smoke. Not as tasty either.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 22, 2012)

around here xmas tree was definitely nl #5. i got fam that used to grow it outdoors. it would be done mid oct and in the streets by dec. now its purps.


----------



## althor (Aug 22, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> N.L.#2 was a more piney smoke, light yielder but potent as fuck. This had some sativa in it. The N.L.#5 was a better yielder, denser and thicker buds and a more indica smoke. Not as tasty either.


 Yep, the Christmas Tree I refer to smelled just like a christmas tree. Not kind of like it, or sorta like it, you opened the bag and the fresh smell of pine tree came pouring out. Had a trippy effect, like turning the sharpness on your hdtv all the way up.


----------



## daliwarpaint2012 (Jan 17, 2013)

cashmontana you made starfighter does alien know


----------



## Rising Moon (Jan 17, 2013)

I just picked up some meds that smell JUST like a Christmas tree. 

The strain is Night Queen by Dutch passion. My dad who usually hates my loud smelling herb actually liked this smell. 

Makes me think twice about Dutch passion... Might be worth the Herms if I get a pheno like this.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 17, 2013)

oh effing no! not even a 10 pack! there's plenty of AWESOME stuff available for $50 for a 5 pack or less, but i would stretch my budget to something like $150 for an "essential" strain like grape krush for it's color and flavor i want to mic with a purple haze


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 17, 2013)

After no consideration at all - Hell no.


----------

